# DETAILED || 1968 Corvette



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

1968 Corvette

Goal for this Corvette was to restore some gloss and leave some protection behind.

Decided to give the entire car a polish using Meg #205 and the Flex DA and Griots DA. This brought the color back to life and removed some imperfections. After this was done, Collinite 845 was used to keep the paint protected.

Here are some before pictures. As you can tell, this Corvette’s paint was being robbed of the depth and clarity it deserved.
















































A couple 50/50 shots to show the impact of the polishing…
























After all the paintwork was done, I pulled it outside for some pictures. Overall the Corvette had a nice turn around and the paint looks great.





























































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

What pads were you using? You know it's all about the pads..!


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

Lake Country White pads. CCS and flats.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Sweeeeet. Nice Job!


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Mike.


----------

